# diagrama interno de las compuertas basicas



## CARLOS82 (Oct 25, 2007)

hola que tal, si alguien me puede ayudar o decirme en que pagina puedo bajar los diagramas internos o los diagramas de los pines de compuertas basicas, gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 25, 2007)

En el datasheet de cada integrado logico te dice la conexión de las patas.

Por ejemplo un CD4011
http://www.tranzistoare.ro/datasheets/166/108518_DS.pdf


----------



## Marinkirlis (Oct 26, 2007)

Te recomiendo mucho esta página para bajar data sheets porque son bastante confiables, tienen variedad de marcas y de modelos: http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/ 

Si te refieres a las compuertas lógicas más básicas, yo suelo utilizar:

not = 7404
and = 7408
or = 7432


----------



## 0rland0 (Feb 1, 2009)

hola... Este tema es del 2007 y recien ahora en el 2009 yo ando buscando lo mismo jeje.

Creo q la persona q abrio el tema buscaba lo mismo q yo ahora, q es la configuracion de diodos y transistores para una compuerta logica junto, con su explicacion de cuando estan sus entradas en bajo y alto


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

0rlandissim0 dijo:
			
		

> hola... Este tema es del 2007 y recien ahora en el 2009 yo ando buscando lo mismo jeje.
> 
> Creo q la persona q abrio el tema buscaba lo mismo q yo ahora, q es la configuracion de diodos y transistores para una compuerta logica junto, con su explicacion de cuando estan sus entradas en bajo y alto



Hasta donde yo llego los circuitos de las puertas logicas son especificos. Es decir, las puertas logicas antes eran materia de estudio como lo es hoy el uso de un puente H o gaez (por ejemplo), se tratan de unos esquemas superbasicos que se pueden desarroyar por uno mismo con tan solo un poco de logica; yo por ejemplo me hago puertas not con 2 transistores, uno pnp y otro npn, cuando necesito por cojones una puerta not y no tengo espacio para un integrado entero en pcb.

La cuestion es que estos circuitos evolucionaron para ser mas rapidos, mas estables, soportar mas voltaje o intensidad, mayores rangos termicos... y luego llegaron los IC, con lo que las empresas desarrollaban sus propias compuertas logicas y las distribuian en sus encapsulados.

Hoy en dia la complejidad tecnica de una sola puerta es BRUTAL, usando amplificadores operacionales y de todo, si haces caso a lo que han dicho en el tema TODO esta en el datasheet, si buscas encontraras el esquema de cada puerta (suele ocupar un folio entero), pero entenderlo... mas bien vas a flipar un poco.

Hacerse uno mismo las 4 compuertas con el minimo de componentes posibles sigue siendo el mejor ejercicio posible que uno puede hacer para ir aprendiendo la logica electronica basica.


----------



## nietzche (Ene 18, 2010)

los diagramas internos vienen en el datasheet, usan transistores shottkyy la compuerta basica es la nand


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 21, 2010)

Aca en este link (http://www.kumbaya.name/ci1210/leccion%205.%20se%C3%B1ales%20y%20compuertas/Fabricando%20componentes/Fabricando%20componentes.htm) tenes los esquemas para hacer todas las compuertas con diodos y transistores. espero que te sirva. Saludos.

Edit: En la página dice que las resistencias son por ejemplo de "10kW", creo que estan medio confundidos. Son ohms.


----------

